# ISO Oxo beef pot roast rec.



## jeannieb (Oct 12, 2006)

Well Everyone,  I have a question already!  I have been searching for an old recipe for Pot Roast.  It was made with oxo beef  cubes and cinnamon and I think maybe some crushed rosemary or thyme... It was the best I've ever tasted and the recipe was in a pamphlet sent out in the 70's - egads! by OXO .  Does anyone happen to know the one I'm talking about?  I am sooo craving it - especially with all this snow!  Thanks a lot!
Jeannie


----------

